# No Tip? Don't Trip!



## giantBUG (Jul 9, 2021)

Today I, an Uber driver, needed a ride to where my car was parked. Even one free ride a year would be a 100% improvement on appreciation but, that's not the point in this thread. The point is, when the ride ended, in a hurry to get home, I jumped in my car and sped off. Mission accomplished, I sat in the livingroom, clicked on my phone, and there was the Uber rider home screen. I was looking at just the usual, "where to...", home screen every rider sees when they need a ride. So, what's the problem?
If I hadn't have handed the driver a ten spot before I ducked out of his vehicle and into mine, I would have unintentionally burned him on the, critically needed, tip and went about my day.
I'd guess the percentage of riders that know how or, want to take the time to learn how, to tip the driver without any kind of pop-up prompt or big red "TIP" button on the screen, is a optimistic 3% at best.
All drivers know it. Tips have sucked for too long now. The Uber go-to response revolves around tips being optional, but not really when there's no obvious option that presents itself at the end of the ride.
Why wouldn't Uber make the tip option as clearly visible as the Las Vegas strip, so riders can easily find it?
Just a simple box with a, "Would you like to tip your driver?", in it and a blank box to enter numbers, would be a simple solution.
If we are paying Uber to utilize their platform, the platform should be designed to suit the best interest of the driver. The rider is our paycheck. The driver is Uber's paycheck. In my opinion, not having a user friendly tipping method on the rider platform seems straight grimy.
If the app is supposed to help make drivers money, without the easy tip feature, the app sucks.
This is a major issue and if those, "Are you satisfied driving for Uber", surveys or calling directly to customer service doesn't make waves, what do we do? Customer service is great until there is a mysterious "outage" or some loser wants to sabotage our ratings because we wouldn't unlock the door for his barffy girlfriend.
Even so, eliminating the option for riders to tip or making the option so close to being non-existent, seems a tad bit Kim Jong?
I mean, it's our money getting effed with and we're out there at 3am on ride 19 of 20 trying to get a $25 bonus thinking the rider can tip if they want to.
No they can't.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Well done first post. 
I was reading all the way to the end to see if you were also going to tell us that you were unfairly deactivated.


----------



## giantBUG (Jul 9, 2021)

I challenge anyone to take an Uber ride and then check out what happens at the end of the ride. Most riders have their phone in their pocket or are not paying attention to the Uber app when the ride ends. A tipping prompt should not follow annoying questions or rate your driver or an Uber referral promotion. The, "PLEASE KEEP YOUR FRIENDLY UBER DRIVERS ALIVE", tip screen should be immediately shown and should stay there until the rider either tips or declines to tip.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

The majority of my tips come either immediately because they have the app set to pre tip a certain percentage, or when the PAX orders their next Uber ride. Living in a tourist area it is easy to see this pattern.

Pick them up at a resort and drop them off at a restaurant. If tip comes immediately it is almost always dollars and change representing a percentage tip. 1-2 hours after I drop them off a tip comes through, usually in whole dollars. That is them finishing at the restaurant and getting ready to order a ride back. No if i am close I immediately start heading that way, often I pick up the return trip.

When I pick-up at restaurants and take them back to hotels/resorts if the tip does not come immediately it comes the following day when they are ordering their next ride to their next destination. Weekend rides from restaurant to hotel will often result in a tip several days too 2 weeks later. Indicating they went home and did not take another Uber for several days or weeks.

At least that is my experience in my area.


----------



## giantBUG (Jul 9, 2021)

FLKeys said:


> The majority of my tips come either immediately because they have the app set to pre tip a certain percentage, or when the PAX orders their next Uber ride. Living in a tourist area it is easy to see this pattern.
> 
> Pick them up at a resort and drop them off at a restaurant. If tip comes immediately it is almost always dollars and change representing a percentage tip. 1-2 hours after I drop them off a tip comes through, usually in whole dollars. That is them finishing at the restaurant and getting ready to order a ride back. No if i am close I immediately start heading that way, often I pick up the return trip.
> 
> ...


I drive from Palm Springs, to San Diego, to LA so, my findings are only consistent with Southern California. I can attest to the fact that I drive in many resort areas and I drive in many ghetto fabulous areas and a decline in tipping is an issue everywhere. It wasn't always like this.
I distinctly remember, way back when I started using Uber as a rider, there was a prompt that gave the rider an immediate opportunity to tip at the end of the trip. Now there's not. That's my beef with this user-unfriendly interface UUI. I have seen many of the rider phones when I reach the destination, no tip pop-up, nada.
What could be the reason for this change?
How would the removal of a tip motivating aspect of the biggest tool we use to make money, be a benefit to anyone?
I don't see how it could be anything less than damaging to the integrity of Uber, in general. Maybe the reasoning was to simplify the platform or take a big step back to their primitive game plan of no tipping. Whatever the case, I don't feel that very many drivers know about this or I would expect much more concern. Also, by no means am I instigating a riot. They're never successful or cost effective. With gas prices skyrocketing, I'd rather recycle the bottles. So I'm proposing a 1000 person strip-o-gram board meeting crash party.


----------



## giantBUG (Jul 9, 2021)

giantBUG said:


> Today I, an Uber driver, needed a ride to where my car was parked. Even one free ride a year would be a 100% improvement on appreciation but, that's not the point in this thread. The point is, when the ride ended, in a hurry to get home, I jumped in my car and sped off. Mission accomplished, I sat in the livingroom, clicked on my phone, and there was the Uber rider home screen. I was looking at just the usual, "where to...", home screen every rider sees when they need a ride. So, what's the problem?
> If I hadn't have handed the driver a ten spot before I ducked out of his vehicle and into mine, I would have unintentionally burned him on the, critically needed, tip and went about my day.
> I'd guess the percentage of riders that know how or, want to take the time to learn how, to tip the driver without any kind of pop-up prompt or big red "TIP" button on the screen, is a optimistic 3% at best.
> All drivers know it. Tips have sucked for too long now. The Uber go-to response revolves around tips being optional, but not really when there's no obvious option that presents itself at the end of the ride.
> ...


WHERE'S THE POP-UP?! You know, the one that says, "Please Pick A Tip!" Then there are some precalculated percentages like: 1%, 2%, 33%, 4%, 5π%, 10⁸%, √100×−(−10)cos(2)ln(6)e2%, other. Or maybe just a big a$$ box that says, "PLEASE ENTER TIP AMOUNT." My guess is that even cheapos that enter, "$1", is 100% better than first giving the rider the hassle of wondering, "Well, oh, gosh dang, the tip thang didn't show up. We're late Mildred! Can't miss our Lambdavirus vaccination!", get a case of the fuhkets and drivers get stiffed. Screw the star system! I made up a jingle to go along with my UUI 2022 campaign... _"If your ride was dandy and you took a piece of candy, keep Uber handy and tip ten bucks!"_


----------

